# Anything new for the 2013 season?



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Duece22 said:


> I really like to shoot mine but I also appreciate its effort as a shield busting the brush in front of me.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's what Andy takes me hunting for.... Guess who always goes in first :sad:


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Breeze will spending alot of time on the ground this year, as well as two seven month old pups.

Trying to figure out if I have the time to build a cargo box...


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Hevi said:


> Every chance I get. Nice guns are made to be shot, not looked at.


You spelled woman wrong

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## A2Brit (Jun 6, 2012)

I think my boy Cash is bringing a new skill set to the field this fall. Something "clicked" in his training this summer, and I'm seeing a much different dog. Our club recently held our annual picnic/competition, and he won the 2013 Gun Dog Award. The picture is of his smiling face, his owner (my GF...see, you CAN get whatever you want on the Internet!! Found:good woman with better dogs!!) and the annual trophy. I can't wait for October in the UP.


----------



## A2Brit (Jun 6, 2012)

View image in gallery​
Better pic of my Pretty Lady and her Handsome Man!!


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

My new prospect for the future. We pick him up in 3 weeks....


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Awesome gun and pointer Hevi, you guys are killing me with all these youngsters. It has been 3 years since I lost my avatar dog, I have looked for a new GWP, just can't seem to pull the trigger yet, soon though I hope. Best of luck to you all in the woods this fall.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Thanks J Lee. I have a beautiful wife to thank for the shotgun. Long story, but that was my wedding present. It's with Del Whitman right now being bent. A little change to the cast and LOP and it will be ready next weekend. We're going to Traverse for the weekend and I hope to drag Fritz out to shoot a round of sporting clays.

As for the puppy, that is a longer story. It involves a deposit that I put in last August, a minor mishap, and then two uncooperative bitches.  It's a funny story that I'll share with Neal Minard for a long time. The pup (Chief) really settling in to the Mates househould and turning into a nice dog. We'll see how many nice things I have to say after his "puppy season"...

Good luck to everyone out there. Be safe and shoot'em up!


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Tucker


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Nice! When did everyone decide to buy Pointers? Crazy bastards.


----------



## Ericgmci (Jun 27, 2010)

Hevi said:


> Nice! When did everyone decide to buy Pointers? Crazy bastards.


 

I don't know why but I've got 3 pointers now! I'm an idiot lol


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Hevi said:


> Nice! When did everyone decide to buy Pointers? Crazy bastards.


It has a direct link to the rising cost of CHICKEN!


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Mr. Botek said:


> It has a direct link to the rising cost of CHICKEN!


 
I still eat plenty of chicken.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Lucky Dog said:


> Tucker


Nice!


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Ericgmci said:


> I don't know why but I've got 3 pointers now! I'm an idiot lol


Me too (all counts) Beginning to kick the tires on #4 right-now.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

I cringe at the idea of feeding three in a few years...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ericgmci (Jun 27, 2010)

Hevi said:


> I cringe at the idea of feeding three in a few years...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Three pointers on top of three setters that is!


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Mr. Botek said:


> It has a direct link to the rising cost of CHICKEN!


Mine have a direct link to the lack of chicken eaten being eaten in my house.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

bigsp said:


> mine have a direct link to the lack of chicken eaten being eaten in my house.


boom!


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

Nothing new here except a couple flats of bullets. I'll take my old dog and old gun and old boots/clothes and put them in my old truck and hope for the best.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Scott:

Where did you pick up Buck? Nice looking boy.



2ESRGR8 said:


> *Buck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Man you all have some really nice looking dogs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

kek25 said:


> Scott:
> 
> Where did you pick up Buck? Nice looking boy.


Another HiFive dog.

Fireside High Noon (Johnny) X HiFive's Mishap (Missy)


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Another HiFive dog.
> 
> Fireside High Noon (Johnny) X HiFive's Mishap (Missy)


 
Great looking pup Scott! Johnny is one of my HiFive's favorites.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Got this girl.

She's a little bigger now.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Merimac said:


> Got this girl.
> 
> She's a little bigger now.


Lol caption contest... Go

"Umm, daddy; what am i doing up here?"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fruch86 (Jan 17, 2012)

New this season: Two new English Setter puppies on is almost 8 months old and on that just turned 5 months. Also a new Pick-up truck that could use some new scratches and dings.


----------



## JJ_Jeruzal (Oct 25, 2011)

I need a new vest for 2013.

I've got my eye on this new Filson. Does anyone have this model or the Pro Guide Strap Vest I? Thoughts?

http://www.filson.com/products/pro-...e&fvalsProduct=mens/hunting&fmetaProduct=1013


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

JJ_Jeruzal said:


> I need a new vest for 2013.
> 
> I've got my eye on this new Filson. Does anyone have this model or the Pro Guide Strap Vest I? Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.filson.com/products/pro-...e&fvalsProduct=mens/hunting&fmetaProduct=1013


 
Yeah I have the original and I did not wear it last year and I don't think I wore it the season before do to weight. I liked the way it fit but I have decided just to use a half vest.


----------



## JJ_Jeruzal (Oct 25, 2011)

Tell me about this "half vest", kind sir


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

JJ_Jeruzal said:


> Tell me about this "half vest", kind sir


http://www.texashuntco.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=41


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> http://www.texashuntco.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=41


I have to keep my hands off the credit card: it's impossible to beat a belt for the early season and I really like the modular design of that one!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Last year this guy was our new addition, so no new pups in the kennel:










I had an ecollar take a dump in the spring, so I treated myself to these a few weeks ago:










And with new kicks on the Grouse-mobile, I think we're ready to hunt!


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Geolanders?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Hevi said:


> Geolanders?
> 
> p


Yup A/T-S on/off-road light truck tires. This Subaru can do a whole lot more than travel to and from softball games...


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

kellyM87 said:


> Not anything too exciting.....
> View attachment 43527
> Little miss crazy pants "Maddie" though *she is heading to Tony Bly *to be his headache instead of mine... [/URL]


Training with Mr. Bly or will she be adopted?



kellyM87 said:


> That's what Andy takes me hunting for.... Guess who always goes in first :sad:


He's an engineer, making use of that bumper system.


I have a new pup, a new vest and a new hunting camp. Will be running thru Hi Fives, Fritzs' and Mates' covers.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

I'll have to start hunting Dan's, I guess.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

A rear pinion seal, new brakes and rotors, new brake line, two oxygen sensors, front wheel bearing, tie rod, and going back for another sensor and exhaust system. :lol:

But adding two youngsters to the string, and earned time off in September for bustin my butt on the new job. 

Got some coaching for my wing shooting earlier. Maybe I'll knock a couple down for my hard working dogs.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Just ordered these hikers from LLB:


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

Danner Grouse boots (and a replacement pair of LL bean kangaroo boots)

and the new wider "grouse" pocket for my wingworks vest. That's all. A new dog doesn't come until next season...

Broke in the Danner's this weekend. Very pleased with them so far


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

jimmyjette14 said:


> no it is one of the dogs posted by upland lab lover, stund was Ric hellers dog, these seem to work well . so with a bit of training I hope to let him fly. that way I will have 2 to get me through the day.


Jones Pedigree


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm old, my dog is old and my guns are old.

But I do have a new ride - F150 Lariat Supercrew 4x4 wth a 6.2l 411 hp V8.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Hevi said:


> Vasque makes a good boot. I bought the Danner Elk Ridge GTX last year and really like them. My backup boots are two pair of Asolo hikers.


 
IMO the Asolo 200 GV is the best boot I've ever owned and I've had 3 pairs. I had Vaques before that and they just don't compare, separated soles and rubber toes, splits, leaking. 

I've worn off the heels on Asolos before anything else gave out. I had what is not the 535 without the goretx but they eventually will get soaked. At $300 they are pricey but I love them.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

I've worn Asolos for about 12 years. I currently have three pair of their boots and one pair of shoes. I have flat feet and have a tendency to get plantar fascitis without aftermarket insoles. Asolos have tremendous arch support and do not break down like cheap footwear.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Also, I got an email from my guy at SportDog. Looks like I'll have a new 1875 and Tek 1.0....with a side of dog supplements here by the end of the week. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hevi said:


> Also, I got an email from my guy at SportDog. Looks like I'll have a new 1875 and Tek 1.0....with a side of dog supplements here by the end of the week.


Nice! Are you a field tester for them?
I bought the Sportdog accessory beeper which is the same beeper as the 1875 combo and it's very nice for a woods beeper, fast to switch to point mode and almost too loud. I have mine taped up to quiet it down even on the lowest volume setting but I like it so far.


----------



## RV13 (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I'm a little jealous some of you guys are adding some nice new things to the list. The only "new thing" I have going this year is a few new guys joining the group at grouse camp. Both are waterfowl guys and have never hunted the woods. I'm looking forward to the reaction when they see the cover we hunt. I don't think they have a clue.


I might also add that I'm somewhat new to the forum. I read more than I post. But I do appreciate the fact that the guys in the Upland Forum don't jump down each others throats for a post that may be a little off center. I have seen some pretty nasty things in other forums but not here. Its enough to keep a new guy like me from posting.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

welcome RV13, beware ! lots of beat downs here. hope most are in jest. enjoy


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Hevi said:


> Also, I got an email from my guy at SportDog. Looks like I'll have a new 1875 and Tek 1.0....with a side of dog supplements here by the end of the week.


Out of curiosity, do you plan to use both? I thought the supposed advantage of the Tek over the Alpha was that the Tek has an integrated e-collar.

I reluctantly use a beeper collar (part of me would appreciate the challenge of using just a bell for hunting), and GPS seems a little... something. Not my thing I guess.

That said, I'll be interested to hear what you think of the Tek. I like Sportdog in general, but I would have liked to see a more fully-functioned GPS in the handset. If you're a geek like me and like to see topo lines and forest service roads on your GPS, you have to carry a separate unit. As far as I know, the Tek doesn't even let you set waypoints to nav back to the truck, right?


----------



## RV13 (Nov 2, 2012)

k9wernet said:


> .That said, I'll be interested to hear what you think of the Tek. I like Sportdog in general, but I would have liked to see a more fully-functioned GPS in the handset. If you're a geek like me and like to see topo lines and forest service roads on your GPS, you have to carry a separate unit. As far as I know, the Tek doesn't even let you set waypoints to nav back to the truck, right?


 
I'll give my 2 cents on the tek collar since its being brought up. It was my new toy last year. You are right that it is not like a fully functioning GPS its more on the lines of a tracking collar. It shows the dogs location in relation to you giving you updates every few seconds. It does let you store way points. It will navigate you back to the points but does not show them on a map like a GPS obviously would. It is a handy feature that I use often. 

I agree on the more fully functioning GPS It would be nice. I do carry an additional GPS with me. I understand that Sportdog is not in the GPS business and assume this is why it is the way it is. 

Over all its a well built collar maybe a little heavy with the GPS/Training Combo but my dog does not seem to mind. I had a bad experience in Iowa with my dog and that's why I went to the tek. Still not sure why you need 99 levels of stimulation though.


----------



## UplandJunkie (Feb 4, 2013)

I have had the Sportdog Tek and now have the Garmin Alpha. The Alpha is by far superior and if you carry a GPS and e collar transmitter the Alpha is a good way to eliminate one. It is a fully functioning GPS and E collar that is easy to use and switch from stimulation to GPS. 

I don't use the GPS to know where my dog is or what he is doing while we are hunting. I had a few times when he was younger when he took off and now have a pup so it offers a great piece of mind to know where your dog is if they decide to go for a little jaunt. 

As far as new for me this season I have a 9 month old pup from Dogwood Kennels, Franchi Instinct SL 20 ga, and just put a Lakeland topper on the truck. Hopefully add a few more goodies after our RGS banquet tomorrow night! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

I've acquired a new pup, used Leer cap for the truck, new "custom built" truck vault, an Alpha, new to me Lefever 16ga and best of all, my little brother moved close by so a new hunting partner. Now that I write it all down, I see why my wife is a little...unhappy. 

It's gonna be a good year!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

I've been on the SportDog field staff since 2005. They have really gotten things together in the last few years. Their customer service is great and is actually how I got involved with the field staff program early on. I had problems with their early beepers and they went out of their way to make it right. 

I called the field staff manager and told him I needed batteries for my 1850 (discontinued 2 yrs ago) and he suggested I upgrade. My upgrade package is the 1875 and Tek....so I'm not complaining.

I'm not a big techie, but I'll keep you guys updated on its performance.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

No changes to my program, same brother, same dog s, same gun s, New truck, New pants, New boots.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> same brother


Sorry.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Sorry.


 
Sorry Ric


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Sorry.


Your stuck with the same son as well pa. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

duece22 said:


> your stuck with the same son as well pa.


 :d :d


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

I finally ordered a pair of custom boots from Russell Moccasin in WI. Time will tell, but so far I'm very happy with them. 

Also added a 28 gauge Mec reloader. Figured it only makes sense in the long run. Probably the most beneficial shell to reload as far as savings are concerned. 

Lost my lab of 14 1/2 years. Tough way to start out.

Ray


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

Truck, cap, pups, and best of all finally found a super light Mossberg pump in 10 gauge that weighs 6 lbs 10 oz. mac


----------

